# Facebook is now officially evil.



## Matt Derrick

[divx:2ivrr9ue]1694877[/divx:2ivrr9ue]


----------



## Dillinger

Facebook has always been evil Matt.
Come'on


----------



## Dillinger

It's the bastard son of Myspace and a 130 dollar tip to Molly Malone.
Dead serious.


----------



## dirtyfacedan

You would think the name Facebook would tip people off. A facebook is the pages of faces handed out to cops each day of the people they want to arrest, or people to be on the lookout for!!!


----------



## wokofshame

FUCK FACEBOOK. FUCK little bitch harvard boy with a big sandpaper dildo and used motor oil. 

Think about this: almost everyone we know is using some ass douche's private website and making him richer from advertising revenues, everyone is on the fucking thing. Fuck facebook. never again.
Everyone is WILLINGLY making the guy richer

Stp's founder is not perfect. so what? at least were not GIVING our fucking identities away a commodity to be bought or sold.

Saying O.I.N.K. to Facebook | Danelle Morton
Saying O.I.N.K. to Facebook
Danelle March 3rd, 2011 No Comments

Last night I changed my Facebook identity from that of a gay cowboy who lives in Wyoming to a plus size model who lives in Japan. The new me is a fan of Sylvia Plath and Anne Sexton because if you were a plus size model in Japan, youâ€™d probably be suicidal.

This frequent morphing of my identity is an act of rebellion I started a few weeks back when Facebook changed its format to reflect the data it had collected on me in a strip across the top of my Facebook page. (earlier blog post: Who Am I On The Internet?) Tuesday night while on Facebook, I joined a small knot of renegades who are angry in the same way I am about how the Facebook overlords are making billions from little pieces of us that they do not own and that we didnâ€™t initially realize weâ€™d given them permission to manipulate.

One of the members of this modest revolt, the author Walter Kirn, said it best on a post on his website yesterday.

 â€œ. . . it occurred to a few of us at once in that spooky quantum new way that there was something cowering and servile, something just plain slavish and depressing, about chatting and mingling with our â€˜friendsâ€™ inside an environment and in a manner that had both been specifically engineered to yield up salable, packageable marketing data for the super-rich masters of the site. It felt to us, suddenly, belatedly, like we were in the position of young children whose supposedly spontaneous play is also, thanks to tiny dynamos attached to their little legs and arms, a profitable energy-generating scheme. The more we shared our â€˜likesâ€™ and made new friends and linked and updated and built communities and did all that other cool connective stuff that purportedly adds up to a Great Leap Forward, the faster we made those data windmills spin and the more juice we fed back into the grid for the gridâ€™s owners to broker and redistribute.â€

Our late night comment thread produced only one collective action: that we would post the acronym O.I.N.K. at the end of our status updates on Facebook and encourage others to do the same. Itâ€™s such an early stage in this that we havenâ€™t even figured out what the initials of O.I.N.K represent. Since then, Iâ€™ve done so, but irregularly and only one of my Facebook friends took up this cause.

My personal pint-size rebellion continues, however. Iâ€™m not going to be myself at all on Facebook, so it has no way to market to me.

It started a year ago when I realized that they were advertising to me based on my martial status as divorced. Iâ€™m over the age of 50, so the ads on the side of my page were for senior dating sites. (Even if AARP thinks Iâ€™m a senior, I donâ€™t consider myself one.) And I occasionally look for solutions to my weight issue on the web, which for some reason Facebook also knows. (I guess theyâ€™re in cahoots with Google.) Then I started getting ads proclaiming fat senior singles wanted to date me. Looking every day at a page that said fat old guys were after me really brought me down. All of this abruptly ended when I changed my martial status to widowed. I guess no one knows how to market to widows, or thinks that theyâ€™re too depressed to spend money. Or that fat old guys arenâ€™t interested in fat old widows.

That was the first identity manipulation. How Facebook gets you to sell yourself out, however, is via your own greed and ambition. Weâ€™re all supposed to want to build or brand, right? Iâ€™m well connected enough as a writer that Facebook often offers up nationally known authors, journalists and media figures for me to â€œfriendâ€ saying that we have fifteen or more â€œfriendsâ€ in common. These are people like Susan Orlean, Kathryn Harrison, Barbara Ehrenreich, Robert Greenwald and Michael Wolfe.

Now that I am a plus size model in Japan, will these people accept my friendship? Once they take a look at my Facebook picture.

The bodacious Japanese plus size model


----------



## Heron

Fuck yeah fuck Facebook. Shit is an NSA front anyway.


----------



## MrD

Really?
I think Mark Zuckerberg is the shit. 
At 23 he was named the worlds youngest BILLIONAIRE.
All from a social networking site that is free to use.... 






Honestly, I sure as hell know that I would LOVE to be set for life at 23 utilizing the internet for income...
I dont see how you can hate on facebook...


----------



## RnJ

Wow, Danelle Morton really gives us this brand new insight that the Internet is marketing to us. Wonder how many toolbars he/she has on her browser...or how much she uses Google. Same stuff. Oh, and how about not filling out their profile altogether? Why even both creating an identity, false or true? Oh and how about learning to resist that advertising?

Furthermore, it's impossible not to be yourself on Facebook. Faking your identity is part of your identity. The harder you try to not be yourself, the more ridiculous you look trying to do the impossible.

IF you don't want your identity online, but think the Internet has some good uses, then the bottom line is that you need to take the identity aspect out of your internet usage. Cut the profile info. Keep your messages private. Posting personal stuff you don't want people to know is your own problem. Or cut the account. Just don't think that posting a random acronym in your status is gonna bring down Facebook.

I hope to some day quit Facebo


----------



## whaleofashrimp




----------



## outskirts

What's really funny is when you make multiple profiles of yourself on there. Which one is the real you?
What I can't believe is all the "Pharmville" addicts out there, it's just fucking sad!


----------



## Heron

MrD said:


> Really?
> I think Mark Zuckerberg is the shit.
> At 23 he was named the worlds youngest BILLIONAIRE.
> All from a social networking site that is free to use....
> 
> 
> Honestly, I sure as hell know that I would LOVE to be set for life at 23 utilizing the internet for income...
> I dont see how you can hate on facebook...








sort of for this reason ^ (quote is fake for all i know btw but its point is true)


----------



## MrD

Care to define "Private information" for me?
Or is it just the stuff that YOU add to your personal profile your self?

Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW CONCEPT!!! 
It is not like TONS of other sites you visit daily are not selling your "personal" information
Just take a look at google adsense for fuck sakes.


----------



## Heron

MrD said:


> Care to define "Private information" for me?
> Or is it just the stuff that YOU add to your personal profile your self?
> 
> Also, THIS IS NOT A NEW CONCEPT!!!
> It is not like TONS of other sites you visit daily are not selling your "personal" information
> Just take a look at google adsense for fuck sakes.



mostly stuff you do/add yourself.

and yeah it's not a new concept, but it's the most effective new iteration of the concept. sure, google does it pretty well- tracking you and what you're into, saving searches for god knows how long, etc, but honestly nothing compares to facebook. you're basically putting shitloads of personal info about you, your friends, upcoming events, what happens, photos, videos, sdgdfhjdfh straight to the gov.


----------



## MrD

I think that people fail to realize that once you put content on to the internet, it is no longer "yours".
If you do not want people to know something, DONT FUCKING TYPE IT!


----------



## RnJ

MrD said:


> I think that people fail to realize that once you put content on to the internet, it is no longer "yours".
> If you do not want people to know something, DONT FUCKING TYPE IT!


 
...and, once more in case people still don't get this basic concept...



MrD said:


> I think that people fail to realize that once you put content on to the internet, it is no longer "yours".
> If you do not want people to know something, DONT FUCKING TYPE IT!



Thanks MrD for simplifying what I'm trying to say. Very eloquent.


----------



## Nelco

hey..
..watch this..it's a few years old..


----------



## Uncle Mom

As scary as the information age is, I use FB. I've made money off of it, I keep tabs on my family (who otherwise seem to busy for me.) If the gov't wants to watch me, let them I have nothing to hide from them, anyone on FB, or anyone else.


----------



## MrD

RnJ said:


> Thanks MrD for simplifying what I'm trying to say. Very eloquent.


 
I try my best. Just hope SOME people understand what I am saying!


----------



## thisisme

If you use the internet your informations is being bought or sold for someone elses financial gain. period. its not just facebook. does that mean im going to completely stop using the internet? No, because its a very useful tool. i think the key is to just be aware how it works and use with caution.


----------



## Nelco

net neutrality
[video]http://youtu.be/cWt0XUocViE[/video]


----------



## MrD

Nelco said:


> net neutrality


 
-.-
that shit is so out-dated...


----------



## Doc Road

honest, don't know shit bout it. managed to stay away all theas years. 
You know what, the way people turn it into high school drama is why I stayd the fuck out. I like it hear, just dig that people hear go at thare own beat. 
But lets face it, we create this surrogate alter ego of an identity because its fun, or for protection (because the feds are on are ass). I guess just dont take it so serious, toys are meant to be played with, have fun.


----------



## Rob Nothing

once, I had some pretty deep insightful shit to say to someone. because, you know, sometimes it feels good to be honest. and facebook fucking censored my message. off my own page.

I might as well have shatted myself, because I really needed to say what I said, and I don't even use facebook.


----------



## shabti

HOoray for progress! I was reading some of the responses, and at first I was all like "Wha..? I totally need to correct these people who don't totally agree with me!" and then I said nah, I'll just add my input, and choose to not give a hoopty.



MrD said:


> I dont see how you can hate on facebook...



I'm in school to be an anthropologist. Back in the day, native peoples would be forced to stand for pictures, to be studied against their will. Tuskegee experiments anyone?

The reason that I specifically hate on Facebook is that they have admitted to performing psychological experiments on hundreds of thousands of people WITHOUT CONSENT. If I were to do that as a professional anthropologist, I would go to prison. They do it, it's just a foot note.

http://www.theguardian.com/technolo...apologises-psychological-experiments-on-users

It's one thing having all of your personal information "monetized" (read: used to make you poorer from buying all the shit they advertise to you.), it's COMPLETELY FUCKING UNACCEPTABLE to have your information used to target you in a giant experiment that is designed to change your emotions, to mess with your physiologly, Un. be. knownst. To. you.

Oh fuck no. I deleted my account 5 minutes after I learned about it.



thisisme said:


> If you use the internet your informations is being bought or sold for someone elses financial gain. period. its not just facebook. does that mean im going to completely stop using the internet? No, because its a very useful tool. i think the key is to just be aware how it works and use with caution.



Period? Not a period. A comma maybe. Let's try 
"If you use the internet your information is being bought or sold for someone else financial gain, (comma) BUT, there's a tremendous amount of things you can do to minimize the amount of that information, to obfuscate the valuable bits of that information, and to do this in a way that builds community and is easy to do."

There. Doesn't that sound better?

"If you live in the world as a human being, you're going to contribute to the consumption of non-renewable resources the the destruction of precious habitats, and the enslavement of others. Period." <---see? there's always a comma. Arguments are rarely, rarely ever adequately or honestly handled with a period. 

"If you are in the middle of (some kind of exploitative thing), then you will contribute to the (furtherance of that exploitable thing.) , (<----comma) but if you feel (negative emotion) regarding (exploitative thing) then take comfort knowing that there are things you can do to mitigate your participation in (said exploitative thing),, and perhaps even find alternatives."


----------



## Rob Nothing

Yeah.

couple weeks ago I was looking up info on the reactivated cbrl line between coos bay and eugene or though.. and it linked me to their facebook group page for updated info.. and I had to login to my deleted account... and this has happened numerous times. Pretty sure I'll delete again shortly, but there is some info on there man! hard to avoid.


----------



## Kal

I have facebook to keep up with friends. I have found the the internet to be a nesasary evil but I am causious I don't share private info and I don't use my real name. I have told a few my real name either on pm or when I meet them.


----------

